# Six small drawer cabinet



## yao (May 17, 2014)

material:Chinese fir.
decoration:dyeing,The paint.


----------



## WadeHolloway (Aug 31, 2012)

Nice job, that is very cool looking


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

That's a fun cabinet, yao. What's it going to be used for ?


----------



## yao (May 17, 2014)

Used for seasoning.salt,sugar,Monosodium glutamate,Chinese prickly ash,chili,pepper.


----------

